# Movies - Where do we draw the line?



## Wannabee (Jul 26, 2008)

It can be hard sometimes to be prudent and discerning, and yet avoid legalism. Some movies we find unacceptable, yet others rave about them (speaking of Christians here). Others don't see what the big deal is.

Example: We have certain things we will not sit through. I check out movies on Plugged In to see what the content is. Violence doesn't bother me much, while others shirk from it. But there are some things we won't abide.

The things we will not see include:
Nudity (partial nudity can be acceptable)
Sex
The abuse of Jesus' name

Some may wonder why I don't include "god" here (little "g" intended). Simply put, it's not a personal name. Nobody uses YHWH abusively. Nobody abuses the Holy Spirit. But Jesus' name, the name at which every knee shall bow and tongue confess, is regularly abused. It is for this reason we had to turn down an opportunity to see Dark Knight. It's one area I won't flex on. We rented Midway not too long ago. I remember it being a great war movie from when I was a kid. It wasn't more than a few minutes before it became evident that we weren't going to be able to watch it. I was shocked to see Charlton Heston (Moses?) repeatedly abuse "Jesus Christ." 

Where do PBers draw the line?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 26, 2008)

I adhere much to Philippians 4:8, and the longer that it is since my conversion, the less tolerant of movies that don't comport with those general guidelines I am. "Think on these things..."

As a consequence, I see very few movies these days... But it's okay.

There are sickening movies from every decade since movies began - and there are also good "morality plays." One sickening movie from the Fifties that I used to like and now can't stand is "Indiscreet" with Ingrid Bergman and Cary Grant. The moral implications of that movie are just as disgusting (maybe more so) as those of any (somewhat) violent movies.

I have never been able to stand violence. Now I see the implications of being entertained by something that depicts the mutilation, killing, objectification, etc. of bodies that were meant to house the Holy Spirit, no matter what their final destination is, in God's sovereignty. That is just wrong. It is, in my opinion, not proper entertainment for a Christian; it is ungodly voyeurism. God made people for Himself, in every way; He did not make people to entertain each other by pretending to kill and mutilate and sexually "act out" with each other.

Philippians 4:8 rules...

Margaret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 26, 2008)

We generally draw the line with explicit sexuality, or with obviously bizarre/deviant themes. Living in New York we hear profanity and the abuse of Jesus' name every time we walk down the street, so we just subconsciously filter it out. Nudity really doesn't bother us, I suppose because we are in medicine and see naked people every day. Violence doesn't bother me at all, but my wife gets disturbed by some graphic violence. 

Movies (or plays) that are graphic sexually or glorify deviant behavior we shy away from in general - I've never seen Clockwork Orange and never intend to. That said, there are some movies with mild or non-explicit sex that I love (not the scenes, but the movie itself). Braveheart with its brief sex scene is one example....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Joe, I am with you we try to avoid movies with sex and nudity, as well as blasphemy (I find blasphemy more upsetting than any other thing) as for a little violence....well as a guy I don't mind a few "Say, hello to my little friend!"


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't have a "hard and fast" line. 

I generally stay away from anything rated "R." I don't allow my son to watch most "PG13" movies. A few years ago, we kept him from anything not rated "G."

As a parent, I find the "line" gets moved a little bit as my son gets older.

That said, I find it best to pre-screen whatever we allow him to watch, if at all possible.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 26, 2008)

Interesting topic and one that I've thought about aplenty. 

Last night, my wife and I watched the Shawshank Redemption. In many ways a powerful movie with a number of, let's say, "Christian-friendly" themes. On the other hand, there is a lot of taking the Lord's Name in vain. Even here, there's irony. At the beginning of the movie, the warden says that he will not tolerate the Lord's name being taken in vain in his prison. Yet it happens. Worse, the warden ends up being the one who blasphemes God most with his corruption.


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I don't have a "hard and fast" line.
> 
> I generally stay away from anything rated "R." I don't allow my son to watch most "PG13" movies. A few years ago, we kept him from anything not rated "G."
> 
> ...


VERY good point Sterling. It IS difficult to be hard and fast on such an issue, as simple as this might sound, at times the best we can do is Pray and use our conscience on these matters.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 26, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> I adhere much to Philippians 4:8, and the longer that it is since my conversion, the less tolerant of movies that don't comport with those general guidelines I am. "Think on these things..."
> 
> As a consequence, I see very few movies these days... But it's okay.
> 
> ...



I share your opinions above. I used to be a movie buff and watched lots of things. I had my limits then too but I am ashamed of myself now for what I thought was appropriate and watched for recreation before.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 26, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> I have never been able to stand violence. Now I see the implications of being entertained by something that depicts the mutilation, killing, objectification, etc. of bodies that were meant to house the Holy Spirit, no matter what their final destination is, in God's sovereignty. That is just wrong. It is, in my opinion, not proper entertainment for a Christian; it is ungodly voyeurism. God made people for Himself, in every way; He did not make people to entertain each other by pretending to kill and mutilate and sexually "act out" with each other.
> 
> Philippians 4:8 rules...
> 
> Margaret



I think it would be wrong if the mutilation of the body were, in itself, intended to be entertaining -- and this is undoubtedly the case with many movies. But depicting the reality of our fallen, violent world is not wrong. Otherwise, we would all have to stay away from the Old Testament historical books! And sometimes violence is a part of really good stories that ultimately show the possibility of redemption from that violence. So I wouldn't rule out violence in itself, as long as the movie is truthful about the horror of it and isn't so graphic as to scar my imagination.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, the Bible is the Bible... We have God's purpose in there, showing us in the OT historical books the wages of sin, depicting what He allowed to come upon people in His sovereignty - and showing us what ultimately, Jesus Christ would save us from. It's the canon of Scripture, and it has a whole other purpose than any movie ever made. The historical books of the OT contain the depiction of horrifying scenes, but they're so different from movies like, for example, "M" with Peter Lorre, a 1931 "masterpiece" about a child murderer (_cf._ Matthew 2:16 - we're told what happened to those children under 2 years old; the Lord mercifully spares us the description or any depiction of it). 

"M" is one of the most horrifying movies I've ever seen. It was made to titillate the masses, not to redeem them. Same can be said for other violent movies.

One can infer a redeeming, wholesome message from violent movies, but in any manmade movie, it is not God speaking to us; it's man. Screenwriters, directors, producers and actors don't have anything in their minds when they make these movies except for lining their pockets. They make no movies for the reason that God speaks to us in the Bible. God never made any gory movies; He wrote His word, His love letter to us. We shouldn't make graven depictions of scenes that may ultimately be seen as redemptive to some people, but are only going to fuel blood lust in others.

One can also depict "love in marriage" in movies. "Eyes Wide Shut" shows, _ahem,_ activity between a real-life (at the time) married couple, Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman. But should we have seen _that_? Absolutely not. Much less should we watch scenes like those between actors who are, in real life, married to others. The Song of Solomon is a beautiful book - and it's meant to be interpreted and used as God intended, not man. 

I know my view won't be popular here; I'm willing to take my lumps.

I've come lightyears, though, from the person I was who used to sit and watch "Body Heat" (1981) over and over... _Never, ever again._  That positively shames me now...

Margaret


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 26, 2008)

*I draw the line at chimps as co-stars!*


Any movie that has a monkey as a key acting role...... well, I just cannot tolerate that! That is my "pet" peeve (no pun intended).


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 26, 2008)

My wife and I used to watch (and she love) horror movies. After a particularly disturbing one about two years ago, we both felt convicted that we shouldn't watch them any more, and we haven't. 

Also, as parents to a new born (our first) we have also had conversations about becoming more careful about what we watch on television or listen to musically. Kids are like parrots, they'll repeat what they hear, and so many children have become desensitized to violence and profanity by what they watch on television.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 26, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Well, the Bible is the Bible... We have God's purpose in there, showing us in the OT historical books the wages of sin, depicting what He allowed to come upon people in His sovereignty - and showing us what ultimately, Jesus Christ would save us from. It's the canon of Scripture, and it has a whole other purpose than any movie ever made. The historical books of the OT contain the depiction of horrifying scenes, but they're so different from movies like, for example, "M" with Peter Lorre, a 1931 "masterpiece" about a child murderer (_cf._ Matthew 2:16 - we're told what happened to those children under 2 years old; the Lord mercifully spares us the description or any depiction of it).
> 
> "M" is one of the most horrifying movies I've ever seen. *It was made to titillate the masses, not to redeem them. * Same can be said for other violent movies.



I think most of the time this is the case.



> One can infer a redeeming, wholesome message from violent movies, but in any manmade movie, it is not God speaking to us; it's man. *Screenwriters, directors, producers and actors don't have anything in their minds when they make these movies except for lining their pockets. * They make no movies for the reason that God speaks to us in the Bible. God never made any gory movies; He wrote His word, His love letter to us. We shouldn't make graven depictions of scenes that may ultimately be seen as redemptive to some people, but are only going to fuel blood lust in others.



I agree that this is true for most movies, but some filmmakers really are artists who are trying to tell a good story. And a good story is one that tells the truth -- God's truth, whether they realize it or not -- about reality, including the awful consequences of violence. I think part of what is underlying our (I think very minor!) disagreement is a distinction between art and entertainment. I think good art that depicts violence in a truthful way is acceptable (if handled with caution), because it helps us understand the true awfulness of sin, and the tragedy of living in a world where violence occurs. We agree that violence-as-entertainment is wrong. I would say it's wrong for two reasons -- it lies about the nature of violence, and it distorts the imagination. Violence in art tells the truth, but it might still distort the imagination, so we still have to be very careful. And, as you point out, a Christian who is actually participating in making films probably needs to be particularly careful in considering the effects on an unregenerate imagination.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 26, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> I know my view won't be popular here; I'm willing to take my lumps.
> 
> Margaret



You shouldn't have to "take your lumps." This is an area of Christian liberty in my mind - we may differ on where we draw the line, but we shouldn't judge each other on it. 

As for violent movies, I guess it doesn't bother me because I know it's pretend - people aren't actually getting hurt or killed. I see your point in your first post, but it doesn't bother me in the same way. 

Sexually explicit movies are different, however, because they still arouse and titillate, even if the acts themselves are "simulated." They are still real, naked people touching each other. To me it's different from fake blood and rigged explosions. But I definitely see your point - I think that line is, and should be, drawn differently for different people.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 26, 2008)

Movies with explicit violence and sex have always bothered me, and I tried to avoid them even before I made a true commitment to Christ. I have also always hated horror movies because of the images that would stay with me long after the movie was over. I, too, try to make Phil. 4:8 my rule. Not that every movie I see has any particular value other than entertainment, but at least they aren't offensive. The last movies I saw at the theater were Kung Fu Panda and Wall-E. I should add that I am taking my 12 year old to these! G and PG are our usual choices and sometimes PG-13. I haven't seen an R movie in years. I was probably the only person in my church who did not go see The Passion of the Christ.

I use Dove Family Approved Videos, DVDs and Movies for movie ratings.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 26, 2008)

I only watch NC rated movies - No Chimps.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 26, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I only watch NC rated movies - No Chimps.


 
   

Margaret


----------



## beej6 (Jul 27, 2008)

We rarely see movies in theaters anymore - too expensive, unhealthy food. This allows time to read reviews (secular ones too). Most of what we watch we prescreen to be appropriate not just for my wife and myself but also for our 10 year old.

A service we have considered which several families in our church use is ClearPlay - it's a DVD based system that can filter out all sorts of offending things. It's not perfect, but it's particularly good for removing offending language.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 27, 2008)

*For Pergamum*



Pergamum said:


> I only watch NC rated movies - No Chimps.


 




(This guy wants a word with you...    ) 

Margaret

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------

